# 40 gallon stretch hex redo



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have thought this over for some time. I am redoing my little five dollar tank. I am setting it up for land hermit crabs! So why, you ask is it in the freshwater section? Because silly, it has to have fresh water pools as well as a salt water pool for their survival! So I plan to scape the freshwater pool, and if I can find some way I may do something fancy with the salty pool as well!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

very interested in how this goes!


----------

